# Which cruiser is the best?



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

What do you guys think is the best and why?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Crown vic! The charger looks pretty cool and its cool that is has a hemi, I would only want it if I was a trooper because of the hemi. I like the crown vic better cause of looks, the 06 has very good handling, 05-06's are fast enough for me in the city, it has the best interior room like headroom, legroom, elbow room out of the charger and impala, has the most trunk space besides the magnum, Crown Victoria earned NHTSA’s highest crash test safety rating – 5 Stars – for the driver and front passenger for 12 years in a row (1996–2007), tested in 75-mph rear-end crash – no other car in the world is tested to this standard, Industry-first factory-installed Ballistic Door Panels and Fire Suppression System, available. Why I dont like the charger, because most of the people I know who have the charger love it at first because of the hemi, but they all say its just not as durable as the crown vic and after weeks of police use they are in the shop for different problems, they just cant take the wear and tear of the city but there probably great for troopers, Also from what I hear they are not good for taller people because of head and leg room some of the guys have to duck down to see when the traffic light turns green. But thats just my 2 cents, some guys hate the crown vics. I am not crazy about the pre 03's but since 03 I have liked all the MY's very much. :2c:


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

When I first hit the streets back in 1989, we were driving the Chevy Caprice. It was a great ca. It had an outstanding turn radius, was quick off the line, and was able to keep high speeds. It was also roomy for those of us that are a bit taller. At that time, we didn't have cages in the cars so that made for more room also.

The current Crown Vics are very good cars also but in my opinion, the Chevy's were a bit better.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

How do you view the peoples user name that voted for a ceratin car?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Can't unless the person that made the poll put it in as in option.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> When I first hit the streets back in 1989, we were driving the Chevy Caprice. It was a great ca. It had an outstanding turn radius, was quick off the line, and was able to keep high speeds. It was also roomy for those of us that are a bit taller. At that time, we didn't have cages in the cars so that made for more room also.
> 
> The current Crown Vics are very good cars also but in my opinion, the Chevy's were a bit better.


Whoops, meant to say, It was a great "car," instead of a great "ca."


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Ford Mustang GT.


----------



## English Bobby (May 25, 2003)

Well i am not sure but i think these may be winners ......... lol


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

LA Copper said:


> Whoops, meant to say, It was a great "car," instead of a great "ca."


What's wrong with "ca" (or "_cah_")? In New England, that word makes sense!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> What's wrong with "ca" (or "_cah_")? In New England, that word makes sense!


Very true, but "cah" would be the proper spelling of it. Didn't want to leave the improper spelling of "ca" in there. Cah is still the way I say it. Everyone thinks I should be Chief Bratton's interpreter!


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Chevy Caprice blows the Vic away. Heavier five times better handiling,and with the vette engine untouchable. Now that I showed my age cuz they stopped making them for cruisers SOME TIME AGO.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Let's ask that kid in Marborough what his daddy thinks...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I am suprised not to see more votes for the Caprice. Caprice was a solid car from all the stories I have been told, and have read about them. I have heard stories about some MSP troopers pleading to be a assinged an older Caprice rather than a new CV, when fleet cars were being swaped out in the mid to late 90s.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

1Crown vic
2charger
3impala which just plain sucks


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

npd_323 said:


> I am suprised not to see more votes for the Caprice. Caprice was a solid car from all the stories I have been told, and have read about them. I have heard stories about some MSP troopers pleading to be a assinged an older Caprice rather than a new CV, when fleet cars were being swaped out in the mid to late 90s.


Most of the folks on here probably weren't old enough to drive a caprice "back in the day".


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RPD931 said:


> Most of the folks on here probably weren't old enough to drive a caprice "back in the day".


Perhaps so, but even the 90s era Caprices where better than the CVs of the time. Hell I am not old enough either to have "driven back in the day" but anyone that can drive can still drive a Caprice (if you can find one) and do a comparison.


----------



## Irish_Cop_In_Va (Aug 14, 2006)

RPD931 said:


> Most of the folks on here probably weren't old enough to drive a caprice "back in the day".


Sadly enough I'm 27 and when I broke in with Newport News PD back in '01 I was assigned a '95 Chevy Caprice. Sad because the city government doesn't like the Police after we a few of our officers popped the city manager TWICE for DUI. That said I have to admit the old Caprice could really 'haul frieght', was great on turns and nothing could beat it in a pursuit. I have to say strangely enough that car was probably to hot for a newly minted rookie to have been driving. Now if you are refering to the old box Caprice i'm too young for that but back in the day that was one handsome Police vehicle.

By the way a question for the forum- are some of the ghetto rats in your jursidictions buying up old Caprices and tricking them out with rims and tinting and all that crap? Here in my area we seem to have a caprice club sprouting up out of the ground. I'm curious if this is something catching on.

Oh and they still run that '95 Caprice in Newport News and yes they still have the same city manager!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm thinking around 1988, 89, caprices. Those were the best. Those were the cars we were driving when I came on the job at that time.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Irish_Cop_In_Va said:


> Sadly enough I'm 27 and when I broke in with Newport News PD back in '01 I was assigned a '95 Chevy Caprice. Sad because the city government doesn't like the Police after we a few of our officers popped the city manager TWICE for DUI. That said I have to admit the old Caprice could really 'haul frieght', was great on turns and nothing could beat it in a pursuit. I have to say strangely enough that car was probably to hot for a newly minted rookie to have been driving. Now if you are refering to the old box Caprice i'm too young for that but back in the day that was one handsome Police vehicle.
> 
> By the way a question for the forum- are some of the ghetto rats in your jursidictions buying up old Caprices and tricking them out with rims and tinting and all that crap? Here in my area we seem to have a caprice club sprouting up out of the ground. I'm curious if this is something catching on.
> 
> Oh and they still run that '95 Caprice in Newport News and yes they still have the same city manager!


Yeah we have seen a bunch of caprices ridding around with rims,tinted windows and all that junk. We actually had a pretty good drug bust out of a caprice recently, but there not getting them from us.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

LA -

When I broke into the job back in the early 90's the Caprice was what we were driving as well. We also had the brand new Crown Vics (New body style). Although the
Caprices were faster I hated the seating (Bench seats as I recall) The Crown Vic handled better. Just my 2 Cents.



LA Copper said:


> I'm thinking around 1988, 89, caprices. Those were the best. Those were the cars we were driving when I came on the job at that time.


----------



## Irish_Cop_In_Va (Aug 14, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> Yeah we have seen a bunch of caprices ridding around with rims,tinted windows and all that junk. We actually had a pretty good drug bust out of a caprice recently, but there not getting them from us.


Huh that's interesting, and not very surprising. I think some of the ones we have down here are being bought at Police auctions or are ex-cabs; many of them I see have spotlights in the driver side. Kinda funny when you think about it- the same car we probably trucked thier daddies in to city jail is now being tooled around town by the kids, and I have little doubt being used for just more than just legal practices.

By the way the Caprice I had, had bench seats, aggravating when you make a turn and all of your paperwork, summonses etc. fall in your lap.


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

Caprice 9C1 for the win... Crown Vic's have an intimidating look to them NOW but back when this new body style showed up I didn't like them half as much as the Caprice. The 5.7 was a killer engine in the 9C1 and the Impala SS...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Can't beat this one


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Duff112 said:


> LA -
> 
> When I broke into the job back in the early 90's the Caprice was what we were driving as well. We also had the brand new Crown Vics (New body style). Although the
> Caprices were faster I hated the seating (Bench seats as I recall) The Crown Vic handled better. Just my 2 Cents.


Good memory, they were bench seats. While they are a bit different from the current bucket type seats, the other good things about the car made up for the seating, at least I think so.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> Good memory, they were bench seats. While they are a bit different from the current bucket type seats, the other good things about the car made up for the seating, at least I think so.


Yeah like the Corvette engine


----------

